# another newbie - hi



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

hello, first time here, I'm on holidays and stuck at home for the next 2 weeks.
I work as a vet nurse by day, and a crazy cat lady by night. @@ 
I have a real soft spot for kitties and often have foundlings or fosterlings living with me for an undetermined amount of time.
I also breed Russian Blue's and have a litter of 5 day olds at the moment. Another litter on the way due in 7 weeks.

I have 5 permanent residents -
Ludo, a persian with Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy 
Lillyput, my original russian queen, now retired
Boykie, a nueter pet russian
Anushka, russian queen with 3 new babies
and Iris , my other russian queen and expectant mother

I have 2 fosterlings - 
TinTin a 10wk old DSH , he was handraised with 2 siblings after being snatched from the womb during a c-section/abortion.
Sumo is our darling 6wk old fosterling, a true foundling/stray. He has a home waiting for him when he is a bit bigger.

I look forward to meeting you all and having a good ol' chat now and then.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

hi and wecolme, you are just such an angel to look after all those animals


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It sounds like you'll be busy for the next few weeks! Anyways welcome to the forum and we'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there and welcome  !


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum from one crazy cat lady to another! :wink:


----------

